
Avengers Endgame Google Search Trick - iafrikan
1. Go to Google.<p>2. Type &#x27;Thanos&#x27;.<p>3. Click on the golden glove, top right.
======
iafrikan
Google's cool Avengers Endgame Thanos search trick -
[https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/04/27/googles-cool-avengers-
en...](https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/04/27/googles-cool-avengers-endgame-
thanos-search-trick/)

------
DiabloD3
Goddamnit.

